# Snow/Ice on board



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know, Vaseline? Pam like Joe Dirt? :laugh: I wouldn't worry about it as you are snowboarding but maybe put some race paste on top of your board, that crap will probably just slide off.


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

yep it just seems like i have 10+pounds extra of ice literally stuck on top and i have to find ways to scrape it off.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

Vaseline? i was thinking i might put a tiny bit on my goggles 
and smear it around so that snow wont stick to it but i was 
afraid it might be counterpreductive. has anyone every tried
this?


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

landonk5 said:


> Vaseline? i was thinking i might put a tiny bit on my goggles
> and smear it around so that snow wont stick to it but i was
> afraid it might be counterpreductive. has anyone every tried
> this?


Lol, no...probably not a good idea! "A" for effort though!


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

landonk5 said:


> Vaseline? i was thinking i might put a tiny bit on my goggles
> and smear it around so that snow wont stick to it but i was
> afraid it might be counterpreductive. has anyone every tried
> this?


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
Your idea of chocked full of fail.








Sorry.  :laugh:

ETA:


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

OH!!!!! That bastard is wasting all that booze!!!!! Nooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

vaseline on gogs? oh my! well i suppose it would be a good idea if you want the whole mountain to look like a love scene in an old movie! either that, or if you wish to appreciate the vision of someone with cataracts!

as for snow on your top sheet.... well i can see how excess amounts might unevenly weight the board and make life a little more energy sapping, but just regularly brush the snow off with your glove, like whenever you stop or strap in. tis what i do. no worries!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I was kidding about the Vaseline guys, take it easy :laugh: If you have an old piece of crap board you could try a bunch of different things in strips. Maybe throw a light wax on the top of it? Try a strip of poly-urethane, I think it's water resistant because they use it to finish the outside of exterior house doors after staining them. Maybe find some type of silicone based spraypaint, if there is such a thing, because silicone is water resistant. Keep in mind I've never and would never do any of these things to my board but I'm just spitting out ideas. Or hose the thing down with KY before you ride :laugh: 


As for the goggles you could get those cool Motocross goggles with the layers you can rip off them if they get muddy. Vaseline on goggles would probably = blurry vision lol.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

:laugh: 
Yeah I figured/hoped your Vaseline suggestion was a joke.  

I've heard of people putting Rain-x on their top sheet to prevent snow build up. 
Not something I'd recommend, as it mite damage your top sheet or worst.
Besides what would you throw from the lift if you don't have snow on your board?? :cheeky4:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Windex on the topsheet. Be careful not to get any on the base though.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a really good idea. I was also thinking WD40 because it's true use is displacing water, but it evaporates quickly, you'd probably have to spray it real quick at the beginning of every run.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

i was planning on using 3m guard on my board.. more to just protect it from scratches, but that might help with your issue as well.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

ahahha sorry. ive just been pretty desperate
on finding something that'll work cause i always
the snow caught on the edges of my goggles and
it builds up towards the middle of the lens.
does anyone have anything or an idea that might
work?


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

landonk5 said:


> ahahha sorry. ive just been pretty desperate
> on finding something that'll work cause i always
> the snow caught on the edges of my goggles and
> it builds up towards the middle of the lens.
> ...



carry extra goggles so you can just throw away the ones covered in snow.


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

xenster said:


> i was planning on using 3m guard on my board.. more to just protect it from scratches, but that might help with your issue as well.



What is this 3m guard??? Whats it look like.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

it's just a clear plastic coating, they usually use this on cars to protect the paint (as opposed to those ugly leather bras). obviously it's a bit thicker than tape, and feels kinda rubbery to the feel, but it'll keep my top sheet looking cheeky. they don't make em for snowboards, so i was planning on just buying a large sheet of it and covering up my board.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

im looking them up online right now and they're expensive!
around $30-50 for a 6"x10foot roll.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah, on my last car it cost me $450 to get the front 1/3 of my car covered.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

bravo_castle said:


> Besides what would you throw from the lift if you don't have snow on your board?? :cheeky4:


ha! a damn fine point! i once got my missus square on the top of her head as she was chatting to her dad.

she was on the chair behind me! 

oh the pride i felt as i watched that huge looping trajectory, until its point of impact!  it made my day! hahahaahaaa


----------

